# Leave Ma to take CT entry level position?



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

Any one have any input or feedback from experience regarding, leaving Ma to take a first timers patrol man positon out of state. Ive graduated the reserve academy recently and while Ive been trying to get onto a Ma non civil dept part time, Im really starting to move towards the idea of getting a full time position off the bat even if means moving. RIght now im applying in the south central CT areas and studying for the Ma civil service exam. Does anyone know or have any experience in the state of CT?


----------



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

Good point, I like it. Thanks


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*There are many opportunities nationwide. It comes down to if you are willing to leave MA. If you want to stay in the general area apply to Providence, Hartford, Manchester NH etc etc. If you are willing to move far away/desire a better climate etc apply to LAPD, San Diego, Miami, Ft Lauderdale etc etc. Most depts in other states could care less about residency requirements..........remember, the younger you get on the earlier you can retire!*


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I work in Mass near the CT border. I deal with CT agencies all the time. They are way ahead of Mass in pay and benefits. Law enforcement is a priority in CT. One thing I have noticed about CT is that most PDs are stricter than we are used to in Mass. Rules and Regs are much stricter and enforced to the letter in many agencies.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

Edmizer1 said:


> I work in Mass near the CT border. I deal with CT agencies all the time. They are way ahead of Mass in pay and benefits. Law enforcement is a priority in CT. One thing I have noticed about CT is that most PDs are stricter than we are used to in Mass. Rules and Regs are much stricter and enforced to the letter in many agencies.


That is the case in lots of other states I've seen. Not a bad thing, but something to be prepared for ahead of time.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Being strict on rules and regs is fine as long as they are enforced fairly. If you do your job you shouldn't have to worry about it. The issue is "some" departments will haunt you because they don't like you, or your retired relative(s), or for some personal grudges. Or because you don't "play the game". I've seen this many times and I feel for the guys who have to look over their shoulders when they shouldn't have to. It can turn a really good cop into many different things. Oh yeah, I almost forgot. Leave Massachusetts at all costs.


----------



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes the pay was definetley an incentive for me to move. It seems good for me, Im single no kids so mid 50's to high 50's to start...not too bad with overtime and details. Wonder if they honor Quin Bill principles like a lot of the departments in Ma. Im also waiting on a Salisbury Ma interview. They were hiring seasonal and advised I would be contacted soon. Would this be a good in for me? Im just trying to put as many coals in the fire, so to speak


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

mdirosa said:


> Any one have any input or feedback from experience regarding, leaving Ma to take a first timers patrol man positon out of state. Ive graduated the reserve academy recently and while Ive been trying to get onto a Ma non civil dept part time, Im really starting to move towards the idea of getting a full time position off the bat even if means moving. RIght now im applying in the south central CT areas and studying for the Ma civil service exam. Does anyone know or have any experience in the state of CT?


Don't come to Connecticut. CT is almost as hard, if not just as hard, a place to get into LE as Mass. It's the same deal here when applying to departments: 1000 applicants for 2 positions, and most likely those positions are already spoken for. They'll take $100 for application, have you take the test, then you'll hear through the grapevine that hiringl which had been funded by federal grants, has been cancelled and thanks for the free $100. We'll put it in the general fund. The state is horribly run and it will be an out of the frying pan and into the fire routine coming from MA. Our current governor has absolutely no love for law enforcement whatsoever. Plus, the state is boring as hell. At least Mass has Boston, Cape Cod, the North Shore, and other places to actually do stuff. CT has a couple blocks of tourist attractions in New Haven, Mystic Aquarium, and that's it. Everything costs more than in Mass I've noticed as well. I can't wait to leave this hellhole.

If I were you, if you're willing to move, I'd apply outside of the northeast. Go to Tennessee, Florida, Texas, or somewhere where there's still a modicum of common sense left. Forget about Connecticut as it will probably bring you the same heartbreak and frustration as Mass, if not worse.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

cousteau said:


> Being strict on rules and regs is fine as long as they are enforced fairly. If you do your job you shouldn't have to worry about it. The issue is "some" departments will haunt you because they don't like you, or your retired relative(s), or for some personal grudges. Or because you don't "play the game". I've seen this many times and I feel for the guys who have to look over their shoulders when they shouldn't have to. It can turn a really good cop into many different things. Oh yeah, I almost forgot. Leave Massachusetts at all costs.


When I was union president, the chief said during a labor/management meeting that he was going to "crack down" on people (translation = patrol officers in patrol) being late for work.

With a wide smile, I said "No problem there, chief. By the way, that's going to apply to everyone, right? Sergeants, lieutenants, captains, and even yourself? Because I'll have private investigators filming all the entrances to the station and public records requests for the attendance records of every member of the department in place by tomorrow".

Needless to say, the "crack down" never happened.


----------



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

Good to know. Are they hiring for entry level positions?


----------



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

I Got ya. Thanks for the info


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Mdirosa, this is the best advice I can give you. 

If you really want a great full time career to start off with leave MA. Go far away from MA. San Diego Sheriffs Department is a great route. They are always hiring and upward mobility is very achievable there. The work a 4 on 4 off 3 on 3 off schedule and have amazing benefits. Give it a look.

If I could do it all over again I would have gone to SDSD


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

LAPD is always hiring. There's a bunch of fellow Bostonians on the job out here, most of which (including me) who couldn't get on the job back there in Mass. Give both San Diego and Los Angeles a try, they're only 2 hours away from each other, give or take....


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

officerbob said:


> Mdirosa, this is the best advice I can give you.
> 
> If you really want a great full time career to start off with leave MA. Go far away from MA.


I would not say far away, but put this state in your "rear view mirror"! I have heard good things about CT. Or go north to Cow Hampshire.


----------



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

How was the transition from Boston to LA and the hiring process with LAPD as well? Is the cost of living out there extreme or somewhat reasonable?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

It's a different world out here, too much to explain on here. There's good things and bad things as far as comparing the two locations. The job itself has been excellent but it means leaving family back east, which isn't easy if you're a family person.

There's someone on this site in the hiring process with us now. He could give you some insight. We have a process where you'd have to come out about three times to complete the testing. Unlike Mass with the Civil Service test, our testing process is given on a weekly basis.

The cost of living is probably a bit more out here than in Mass but there's 10,000 LAPD, almost that same number LASD, and all the other local PDs who all live in this area and we all make it just fine.

If you're interested, feel free to PM me your phone number and I'll give you a call. You can ask all the questions you want then.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2013)

LA Copper said:


> There's someone on this site in the hiring process with us now. He could give you some insight. We have a process where you'd have to come out about three times to complete the testing. Unlike Mass with the Civil Service test, our testing process is given on a weekly basis.


I don't know if it's still done, but LAPD would test on Saturday and LASD on Sunday (or the reverse) so out-of-staters can test for both agencies in one weekend.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I don't know if it's still done, but LAPD would test on Saturday and LASD on Sunday (or the reverse) so out-of-staters can test for both agencies in one weekend.


Can't speak for LASD but we give the written test six days a week someplace in the city.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

PG1911 said:


> Don't come to Connecticut. CT is almost as hard, if not just as hard, a place to get into LE as Mass. It's the same deal here when applying to departments: 1000 applicants for 2 positions, and most likely those positions are already spoken for. They'll take $100 for application, have you take the test, then you'll hear through the grapevine that hiringl which had been funded by federal grants, has been cancelled and thanks for the free $100. We'll put it in the general fund. The state is horribly run and it will be an out of the frying pan and into the fire routine coming from MA. Our current governor has absolutely no love for law enforcement whatsoever. Plus, the state is boring as hell. At least Mass has Boston, Cape Cod, the North Shore, and other places to actually do stuff. CT has a couple blocks of tourist attractions in New Haven, Mystic Aquarium, and that's it. Everything costs more than in Mass I've noticed as well. I can't wait to leave this hellhole.
> 
> If I were you, if you're willing to move, I'd apply outside of the northeast. Go to Tennessee, Florida, Texas, or somewhere where there's still a modicum of common sense left. Forget about Connecticut as it will probably bring you the same heartbreak and frustration as Mass, if not worse.


I go to CT quite often, it has its cape cod type areas, id say its nicer than Mass. As far as being harder to get on, hey if its worth it then so be it. This should not be easy job to get on. At least Ct has MUCH better pay on average and retirement. Come to Mass if its so bad, im sure you'll love the 32 years at 55 years old. Forget your 20/25 years at any age, that must be tough!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Macop said:


> I go to CT quite often, it has its cape cod type areas, id say its nicer than Mass. As far as being harder to get on, hey if its worth it then so be it. This should not be easy job to get on. At least Ct has MUCH better pay on average and retirement. Come to Mass if its so bad, im sure you'll love the 32 years at 55 years old. Forget your 20/25 years at any age, that must be tough!


In MA, you vest at 15 years, 10 years if you're a veteran. I could walk out the door right now at about 51%.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

Delta784 said:


> In MA, you vest at 15 years, 10 years if you're a veteran. I could walk out the door right now at about 51%.


What does it mean to become vested?

How long can you work then leave and roll your money over to another qualifying retirement account?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2013)

GMass said:


> What does it mean to become vested?
> 
> How long can you work then leave and roll your money over to another qualifying retirement account?


Vested means you can retire and collect a pension, versus just leaving and getting your contributions back in a (heavily-taxed) lump sum.

You can roll-over previous contributions at anytime. My wife resigned from the MBTA over 10 years ago, and has kept her contributions in the system, in case she ever goes back once our kids are older.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Delta784 said:


> In MA, you vest at 15 years, 10 years if you're a veteran. I could walk out the door right now at about 51%.


I mean for a full retirement. I could walk in 4 years, but I wont get much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

Macop said:


> I mean for a full retirement. I could walk in 4 years, but I wont get much.


I reach maximum retirement in 7 years, 5 months, and 5 days.

Not that I'm counting, or anything.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I reach maximum retirement in 7 years, 5 months, and 5 days.
> 
> Not that I'm counting, or anything.


And then what?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)

7costanza said:


> And then what?


Either a campus gig so my kids can go to college for free or deeply discounted, or something that has absolutely nothing to do with a badge or gun.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

_


Delta784 said:



Either a campus gig so my kids can go to college for free or deeply discounted, or something that has absolutely nothing to do with a badge or gun.

Click to expand...

_ So you want to be a Fed?


----------



## mdirosa (Dec 19, 2011)

LA Copper said:


> It's a different world out here, too much to explain on here. There's good things and bad things as far as comparing the two locations. The job itself has been excellent but it means leaving family back east, which isn't easy if you're a family person.
> 
> There's someone on this site in the hiring process with us now. He could give you some insight. We have a process where you'd have to come out about three times to complete the testing. Unlike Mass with the Civil Service test, our testing process is given on a weekly basis.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help, I will do that


----------

